# Wildcamp needed at Miller’s Dale near Buxton



## Diver (May 15, 2005)

On Thursday we hope to join the Disabled Ramblers group on a section of the Monsal Trail starting from the old station at Miller's Dale (about 6 miles east of Buxton).

Does anyone know if overnighting is allowed at the car park at the station? Or of a place nearby?

(I've had a look in the MHF database and made a note of those in there.)

Miller's Dale is at http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?ie=UTF8&hl=en-GB&ll=53.255737,-1.794124&spn=0.00072,0.002401&z=19

Thanks,
Diver


----------

